# Unser Fachwerkhaus Neubau



## Küstensegler (27. Dez. 2015)

Huhu,

da das Fachwerk-Gartenhaus von Thias https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/511076/
sich großer Beliebtheit erfreut, möchte ich hier gerne auch ein Bild vom Bau unseres 
Eiche-Fachwerkhauses beisteuern.

  

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> auch ein Bild


Wie jetzt nur ein Bild ???? Also Carlo da ist doch bestimmt mehr drin


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Dez. 2015)

Ohne Worte, Wahnsinn, mehr Bilder  bitte ,  bitte


----------



## Küstensegler (27. Dez. 2015)

Der Bau ist schon 18 Jahre her und die ganzen Bilder entsprechend noch nicht digitalisiert.
Ich hab hier noch ein Bild ca. zwei Jahre nach Fertigstellung.
Da ist natürlich noch nicht viel eingewachsen. Ich finde es heute schöner,
muss aber zugeben, dass es kein aktuelles Bild gibt.

 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Dez. 2015)

Wunderschön


----------



## thias (28. Dez. 2015)

wow, das sieht ja stark aus. Eichefachwerk. War das damals noch zu bezahlen? Hat das eine Baufirma gebaut? Ist innen eine Wärmedämmung vorgeblendet? Erzähl doch mal mehr... Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Dez. 2015)

Es freut mich sehr, dass es euch gefällt.
Ich habe aber ein wenig ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich Bilder von unserem Haus zeige.
Da muss ich immer an die Werbung denken (Mein Auto, mein Haus, meine Yacht...).
Natürlich ist man auch ein wenig gebauchpinselt, wenn fremde Leute vor dem Grundstück stehen und das Haus fotografieren .
Aber nun zu deinen Fragen Thias.
Da wir uns das leisten konnten, kann es nicht exorbitant teuer gewesen sein (Einzelpreis kann ich dir leider nicht sagen).
Die Firma war ein Bauträger, den es schon seit etlichen Jahren nicht mehr gibt. Der Plan des Hauses basiert auf einem Haus aus einem niedersächsischen
Museumsdorf (also eigentlich ortsfremd für die Umgebung hier an der Ostsee). Da wir uns aber in das Haus verliebt hatten, musste es DIES sein .
Von der Firma wurde das Fachwerk aufgestellt, die Gefache ausgemauert und die Türen und Fenster angebracht. Wir haben so nach ca. vier Wochen
ein Haus übergeben bekommen, das von draussen fertig aussah und wo man von drinnen bis unter den First schauen konnte - Eine große Scheune also.
Den Rest, vom Fundament bis zum Dach haben mein Vater, mein Onkel, meine Frau und ich in ca 8 Monaten fertiggestellt. 
Ging also schneller, als unser Schwimmteichbau - man wird eben nicht jünger.
Die Dämmung haben wir folgendermaßen bewerkstelligt:
Wie du auf dem ersten Foto sehen kannst, habe wir von innen an das Fachwerk Latten angebracht und anschließend zwei Lagen 40mm Dämmplatten versetzt befestigt.
Die Latten dienen dazu, das zwischen der Dämmung und dem Mauerwerk Luft zirkulieren kann. So wird verhindert, dass das Fachwerk Staunässe ausgesetzt ist.
Vor der Dämmung sind dann noch hochverdichtete 27,5 cm Gasbetonsteine geklebt. Eine Energieverlustmessung habe ich nicht gemacht.
Wir heizen das Haus aber ausschließlich mit unserem Kaminofen in der Wohnstube. Da unser Haus offen gestaltet ist, kann sich die Wärme im ganzen Haus verteilen.
Wir verbrauchen so ca. 10qm Buchenholz im Winter (mal mehr mal weniger - kommt auf den Winter an). Die Gasheizung kommt nur zur Warmwasserbereitung oder wenn es mehrere Wochen strengen Frost gibt für ca eine halbe Stunde zum Einsatz, damit die entferntesten Räume auch mal kurz angewärmt werden.
Wir sind uns einig, dass wir das Haus wieder so bauen würden - Ganz sicher !!

     

Falls du weitere Fragen hast und wir die anderen damit langweilen, können wir das auch per PM weiter diskutieren.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (28. Dez. 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Falls du weitere Fragen hast und wir die anderen damit langweilen, können wir das auch per PM weiter diskutieren.


Nee lass mal schön hier, da kann der ein oder andere auch was lernen 
Und abschauen bestimmt auch, saubere Arbeit


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Dez. 2015)

Und Strom produziert bei Euch, Carlo, ja die Garage!

Schönes Haus- und Neid- nö kennen wir hier nicht!
Anscheinend wussten die Leutchen vor ein paar hundert Jahren schon ganz gut, wie man Häuschen plant und baut!!!

Es gibt auch Fachwerkhäuschen, die mit ihren Besitzern auf Wanderschaft früher gingen.
Es lässt sich ja alles zerlegen! und bei Lehm/ Stroh in der Ausfachung wurde früher alles recycelt!


----------



## wander-falke (28. Dez. 2015)

Ach ja, Carlo, ich fühle mit Dir,

ich fühle mit, wie es sich in einem kleinen Holzhäuschen anfühlt.

Ist nix für jedermann, Ritzen, Fugen, im Sommer knarrt das Holz, im Winter riecht es nach Holz und Harz wenn der Ofen brummt,.....
Und überhaupt, ach du meine Güte, die __ Spinnen !!!!

Nee, neee,- ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## troll20 (28. Dez. 2015)

Ja Andreas, dein Haus passt in die Runde, fehlt nur  noch die Vorstellung 


ThorstenC schrieb:


> bei Lehm/ Stroh in der Ausfachung wurde früher alles recycelt!


Warum früher?
Da werden heut zu Tage genügend neue Häuser mit gebaut.
Inzwischen sogar 4 Etagen hoch:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yTtwC2xHvw_


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Dez. 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Da muss ich immer an die Werbung denken (Mein Auto, mein Haus, meine Yacht...).


Lass Dich nie auf solche Sprüche ein 
Das Haus ist einfach Suppi 
Noch viele Glückliche Jahre deiner ganzen Familie im Haus


----------



## thias (29. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Carlo,

das ist mit der Isolierung gut gelöst. Die Gasbetonsteine sind ein guter Wärmespeicher. Das Fachwerk nimmt keinen Schaden.

Ich habe im Prinzip ja auch ein Fachwerkhaus, Ständerbauweise, 15 Jahre alt. Die Balken, 20 cm dick, sieht man von innen und außen. Ausfachung sind Spanplatte und Dämmmaterialien und innen Gipskartonplatten. Der Standard für ein Niedrigenergiehaus wird zwar gerade so eingehalten, aber es ist fast keine Wärmespeicherung. Im Sommer wird es also auch sehr schnell warm.
Um das Klima innen zu verbessern habe ich teilweise noch einen Lehmputz aufgebracht. Damit wird der Feuchtigkeitshaushalt besser reguliert. Heute würde ich wahrscheinlich auch etwas anders bauen.
Meine Hochachtung für deine Planung schon damals...


----------

